# Rick Phillips on the New Calvinism



## Hamalas (Mar 20, 2014)

Rick Phillips provides what I think is a helpful take on the current (sometimes strained) relationship between the Old and New Calvinism: The New Calvinism: A Triumph of the Old - Reformation21 Blog


----------



## Hemustincrease (Mar 20, 2014)

I don’t see any cause for rejoicing in the ‘New’ when in practice it has gone so far from the truth of the old.


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 20, 2014)

Hemustincrease said:


> I don’t see any cause for rejoicing in the ‘New’ when in practice it has gone so far from the truth of the old.



I think that is the critical point though, they haven't "gone so far from the truth" rather they have gone so far _towards_ the truth because of where they were starting. Believe me, as a historically confessional Presbyterian (and I have views on worship that would put me at odds with Presbyterian leaders such as R.C. Sproul) this is an encouraging (if still mixed) development. Most of the YRR crowd are coming from places like the SBC which, thirty years ago, was wrestling with whether or not the Bible was actually the Word of God. To go from that to reading the magisterial Reformers and the Puritans and having a hunger for Scripture saturated and exegetically sound preaching is something to be thankful for.

That said, I do believe (as does Rick Phillips from his comments) that the New Calvinism has serious flaws and weaknesses theologically and pastorally. These must be addressed and those who have a greater grounding in biblical, historic, Reformed theology and practice should certainly step up in this area. But the attitude of some of the "TR" crowds (many of whom would have been in the YRR crowd just 5-10 years ago) seems to dismiss the good that God has brought and is bringing from this movement. More could be said but I'll leave it here for now.


----------



## Sensus Divinitas (Mar 21, 2014)

Like many things, the YRR movement is a mixed bag. It has produced both good and bad.


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 26, 2014)

Here's part two: Serving but Staying Off the New Calvinist Bandwagon - Reformation21 Blog


----------

